# Full Synthetic



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

So I have about 2000 miles on my Cruse. I always felt you should have a few more miles on a car before going to a full synthetic. With this 1.4 T engine does it matter? Should I switch now or waite?


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

well I changed to a fully synthetic oil, in my diesel cruze after 7500km and since have noticed a drop in fuel consumption of between 0.5L - 1L per 100km

Well worth it, Just dont do it to soon


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

It does not matter when you do it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

JGA said:


> So I have about 2000 miles on my Cruse. I always felt you should have a few more miles on a car before going to a full synthetic. With this 1.4 T engine does it matter? Should I switch now or waite?


It's my understanding the the 1.4L motor comes filled with a synthetic blend. In the "old days", you needed to let the rings seat in the pistons and wear in to the cylinder walls before switching to full synthetic, but this may not be necessary with this motor. In the past, I've usually done the change over after a couple of 3,000 mile interval dino oil changes


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Normally I would have waited till about 5000 miles but seeing as the oem oil is a synthetic blend...I think a switch to full synthetic can be done at any time!


----------

